# Spanish Reg Plates - those small Yellow ones



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Besides the normal Spanish car number plates in Spain, I've also seen a growing 
number of these small Yellow registration plates in Asturias.

I wonder whether Expats can explain the significance of these plates, which look like
they are intended for Motor bikes and Mopeds but where I've also seen a growing
number of these plates used on cars.

Maybe - and I'm no expert on this - these small yellow plates, can be used on small
cars or those with an engine capacity under 1000 CC. *Who knows ? You tell me ?*

Perhaps others can enlighten me as to their purpose, significance and use on Spanish
vehicles.

The example below is one taken from a Spanish motorbike but I've also come across
a number of cars in Spain that are also using the same Licence Plate, with black letters
against a Yellow background.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Besides the normal Spanish car number plates in Spain, I've also seen a growing
> number of these small Yellow registration plates in Asturias.
> 
> I wonder whether Expats can explain the significance of these plates, which look like
> ...


You will find them on those little "pedal cars" (Aixam, etc) because they are not much more than a single gear moped (like NSU Quickly) and have no clutch/gears (afaik)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not sure of the exact reasoning either. It's not anything to do with having gears or a clutch because my sons moped (a 50cc trial bike) has gears and yet also has a yellow plate.

As @baldilocks says, the smaller "rubber band" cars have yellow plates yet are 500cc. Bikes of that size have white plates.

So, could it be that 50cc bikes and cars up to 500cc have yellow plates?


On a similar note, have you worked out why some lorries have red plates as well as a white one (I do know the answer if you're interested).


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

It has to do with the size of the motor. Officially the yellow number plate is for scooters ('ciclomotor' - thus they start with the letter 'c') with motors up to 50cc. But there are tiny cars that also have 50cc motors so they also use the yellow number plate. The driver doesn't need a full B1 driving license to drive a vehicle with a yellow number plate. They only need an A1 licence, which is much easier to get. However, vehicles with a yellow number plate are limited in where they can go (for instance, they aren't allowed on motorways), they can't carry passengers, and their speed limit is lower. 

The red number plate is for vehicles authorized to tow.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> On a similar note, have you worked out why some lorries have red plates as well as a white one (I do know the answer if you're interested).


As far as I am aware, the red plates belong to the trailer which has its own registration and ITV.

Does anyone have a definitive answer on what the "MP" and "SP" plates mean?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kalohi said:


> It has to do with the size of the motor. Officially the yellow number plate is for scooters ('ciclomotor' - thus they start with the letter 'c') with motors up to 50cc. But there are tiny cars that also have 50cc motors so they also use the yellow number plate. The driver doesn't need a full B1 driving license to drive a vehicle with a yellow number plate. They only need an A1 licence, which is much easier to get. However, vehicles with a yellow number plate are limited in where they can go (for instance, they aren't allowed on motorways), they can't carry passengers, and their speed limit is lower.
> 
> The red number plate is for vehicles authorized to tow.


Wow, I thought they were up to 500cc!

I think you'll find that the red plates are for the trailer and the white for the lorry doing the towing.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

kalohi said:


> It has to do with the size of the motor. Officially the yellow number plate is for scooters ('ciclomotor' - thus they start with the letter 'c') with motors up to 50cc. But there are tiny cars that also have 50cc motors so they also use the yellow number plate. The driver doesn't need a full B1 driving license to drive a vehicle with a yellow number plate. They only need an A1 licence, which is much easier to get. However, vehicles with a yellow number plate are limited in where they can go (for instance, they aren't allowed on motorways), they can't carry passengers, and their speed limit is lower.
> 
> The red number plate is for vehicles authorized to tow.


I don't think you are correct about the passengers.

The red number plates on lorry trailers is to identify them individually & to let you know it is being towed. Bit like a house with a garage over the road. Each will have a separate escritura.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Spain


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> As far as I am aware, the red plates belong to the trailer which has its own registration and ITV.
> 
> Does anyone have a definitive answer on what the "MP" and "SP" plates mean?


Not sure about MP but SP is a public service vehicle (Servicio Publico) such as taxis and buses.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

An interesting article on number plates *here*


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> As far as I am aware, the red plates belong to the trailer which has its own registration and ITV.
> 
> Does anyone have a definitive answer on what the "MP" and "SP" plates mean?


Yep, the difference between MP and SP plates are that SP plated vehicles take *S*omeone else's possesions (like a taxi or courier service). Whereas MP plated vehicles take their own goods or *M*y goods as I choose to remember it.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

The U.K. has the same but it's on the "O" license displayed in the windscreen.
Own account = mp,or, Hire and Reward = sp


----------

